# The preamp thread!



## Vince (Mar 22, 2007)

Alright name 1-5 of your favorite preamps, how much market value is for one now, and why you like it. I'll start.

1) The Rocktron Chameleon







Also comes in the Chameleon Online format which was teal colored. IMO superior to the later Chameleon 2000 in tone.

I like it because: The 4 layers of EQ, including a fully-functional 4-band parametric EQ can help you create your own sound. The inital sounds that come stock on the preamp are a hodge-podge of Marshall rip-offs, but if you take the time to dial in the right sound, it's one of the best preamps money can buy. The unit is MIDI-switchable, and has 254 user-defined presets. The Chameleon also comes with several on-board effects & a speaker simulator, and IMO the effects are good enough to use live, but for recording I'd rather just use the Chameleon for preamp tones.

I paid $700 for it back in 1997 (list was $1100), you can find them used on Ebay for about $200. The Chameleon is a discontinued item.

2) The Rocktron Voodu Valve






Same voice as the chameleon, but with a 12ax7 preamp tube in it. Another awesome amplifier. These are still currently manufactured by Rocktron. Like the Chameleon, the unit is MIDI-switchable, and has 254 user-defined presets , a ton of effects & a speaker simulator.

Average prices I've seen for this recently are between $400 and $700. Most retailers seem to sell it for about $669-$699 new.

3) The Rocktron Piranha






This preamp came out a little later than the others, and seems to have been inspired by the success of Mesa's Dual Rectifier amp. This is still to this day Rocktron's heaviest and most gainful amplifer. I owned one for a short time, and may own one again someday. I found the unit to be very closely voiced with Mesa amplifers, and the midrange selector (which works as a parametric EQ for the mids) really helps you find your own voice with the amplifier. The amp has two 12ax7 preamp tubes in it, is MIDI switchable, and has 99 user-defined presets.

The value of this item seems to be stuck at $350 for the past few years, that's what it usually sells for on Ebay, it seems.

4) Mesa/Boogie TriAxis






Still to this day, I haven't found a preamp as full of different tones as the Chameleon or the TriAxis. Mesa has a ton of amplifer sounds all jam-packed into this unit, and it sounds amazing on each. The only real critiques I'd have for the unit, is that I wish the EQ was more expandable, and I wish the gain could get just a touch heavier. Other than that, it's got tremendous tone, better than most amplifers, and the functionality to MIDI switch presets & have it correspond to different tube voicings on the 2:90 poweramp (that you really should have if you buy a Triaxis) really make this amp a keeper. If you run this unit with a good parametric EQ, it should be all you ever need.

New, these sell for about $1000, and they generally retain their value. The least I've ever seen one sell for is about $700 or so. They're awesome amps!


----------



## 999dead666 (Mar 22, 2007)

it costs at rocksolidamps.com around 510$ . i like it because i can get the same quality sound i could get of my powerball. its all tube preamp. crystal clear cleans, and ENGL trade mark distortion.  

http://rocksolidamps.com/index.php?contain=description&ii=52&mid=2

the 2nd one is behringer vamp-pro. i like it because: 

1. it offers the same what my friends pods does
2. its 3 times cheaper!!
3. i rarely use effects, and when i do i use few only, so i dont need to pay lots of for a effects preamp unit.


----------



## Benzesp (Mar 22, 2007)

Triaxis Ver.1
Marshall JMP1
Bogner Fish
Mesa Quad pre
Peavy TubeFex


all very cool pre's


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 22, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> [...]The amp has two 12ax7 preamp tubes in it[...]



Gotta say that while that there are two 12AX7 in it, clean and crunch uses only one half of one of them and distortion uses the other tube. Both tubes are run at constant gain (that can be increased however) and the available gain is mostly opamp.

Still it sounds really good.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Mar 22, 2007)

Tech 21 PSA-1 , and then the rocktron stuff, thats it really. i'd love to try the ENGL special edition preamp but for the price u really cant beat the PSA-1, not only does it sound killer on guitar, but u can't ask for a better tone for bass too!


----------



## shredfreak (Mar 22, 2007)

1) Rocktron mAxe





A lot of buttons to tweak your sound, tons of gain & a noise gate. What more do you want? Discontinued item but they pop up frequently for about 100$. Needless to say i own 2 of them (might go scavenging for a 3rd )

2) Rocktron chameleon
As stated by desersweller

3) Rocktron vooduvalve
As stated by desersweller

4) Rocktron Piranha
As stated by desersweller

5) ADA mp1 




A classic wich still is up to date with the current preamps and with the 3TM mod it has unchallenged amount of gain.


----------



## starsnuffer (Mar 22, 2007)

I've used them all save the CAE3+ and the Soldano X99.

My favorites are the VHT GP3 and the Randall/Egnator RM4

The fish is an overpriced PoS that sounds like a really bad XTC101B.

The ADA and Triaxes are too noisy for my tastes. 

The Carvin quad X is also pretty nice for the money.

-W


----------



## lailer75 (Mar 22, 2007)

rocktron mAXE +1. i own a custom triple recto, but i`ll never get rid of my rocktron!!


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 22, 2007)

shredfreak said:


> 1) Rocktron mAxe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you compared this one to the Piranha?


----------



## DeL07 (Mar 22, 2007)

Damage Control Demonizer is the ultimate extreme gain preamp... You can easily reach the levels of the original 5150 with it!

But I'm going to inquire in on that ENGL preamp, seeing that price and the description makes me wanna get one now!!!  

Now sorry for hijacking, but I've got a question. I know generally how a preamp works and all, but _what_ is it exactly?


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 23, 2007)

DeL07 said:


> I know generally how a preamp works and all, but _what_ is it exactly?



Just the preamp section without the power section. Half an amp.


----------



## shredfreak (Mar 23, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> Have you compared this one to the Piranha?



Nope, a pihrana is extremely rare around here and i haven't had the chance yet to put em side by side. This thing is pretty old (the input is at the back) and sounds utter crap on a poweramp for whatever reason may be.
On my peavey classic 60/60 it sounded horrid, on a mesa 50/50 it had no gain at all even when turned up to 10. On my crate head and our drummers warp7T head it sounds godlike.

Im still interested in all the old rocktron stuff so as soon as i get moolah again i'll be hunting all those goodies down on ebay and the likes. I already missed out on 2 ada mp1's cuz i didn't have the money for it so im trying to avoid evilbay atm


----------



## DeL07 (Mar 23, 2007)

So I could just buy that Engl preamp, hook it up to my other Randall combo and have killer tones?


----------



## Vince (Mar 23, 2007)

DeL07 said:


> So I could just buy that Engl preamp, hook it up to my other Randall combo and have killer tones?



Kinda. Your power section is a big part of your sound too. If you have a great preamp & a shitty power amp, your sound still won't be that good.

But yes, if your combo has a preamp-in on it (sometimes you can use the effects loop input) and you can bypass the Randall's preamp section, you could use any preamp with your combo.


----------



## SeanC (Mar 23, 2007)

I havn't tried many preamps, but my JMP-1 with my Mesa 50/50 poweramp is the best sounding setup I've ever owned. I barely even need to touch the EQ to make it sound awesome. Ive been really curious to try the rocktron pirahna and engle e530. I'll probably pickup one or the other soon if I can find a good deal.


----------



## DeL07 (Mar 23, 2007)

How are the poweramp sections in Randall combos?


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't know, they always seemed to me to


***GIVE ME YOUR V2***


so, yea, I think it's worth a shot


----------



## DeL07 (Mar 23, 2007)

Haaaa that's a psychout!


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 24, 2007)

shredfreak said:


>


 
Only one I had experience with, kinda miss it too. Never had the 3TM mod done, mine was pretty much stock.


----------



## Alpo (Mar 24, 2007)

I really dig the MP-1 for awesome 80's Gilbert style shred tones. I haven't tried any other preamps.


----------



## Buzz762 (Mar 24, 2007)

The only one I've ever had experience with was the Carvin Tone Navigator 100. It's absolutely perfect for the bluesy/classic rock stuff I tend to play, but still lets me get a little metal when the mood strikes me.







I paid about $350 for mine used, but Carvin just recently put them on sale for $400.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 24, 2007)

Triaxis is the only one i've really used, and i love it! Had a fair few offers for it, but it's getting kept as it just sounds ace! Is very very noisy though, and really needs a good noisegate for it to work well, but the tones are just killer! Don't know how much they go for, but around the 7-900£ mark over here i guess.

The Chameleon i had a quick play with ages ago, and it was cool, quite liked it  Wouldn't mind having one!

Also tried


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 24, 2007)

...and i should add that i've never paired the triaxis up with a 2:90, but have run it through the pwer stage of a super lead (marshall, i know, it was a 1968/1969 built model, and i slaughtered it with an FX loop), and rivera's. I personally think this preamp sounds better with a less clinical, dirtier power amp


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Mar 26, 2007)

Im surprised no one has mentioned the Line 6 stuff yet. For me- the pod pro works great in the studio because it's a quick and convenient to get overall good tone. I run a *BBE Sonic Maximizer* w/Noise reduction channel through it to articulate, define clarify and beef up the tone. I swear... the maximizer does all that, it's pretty incredible. 

I used to use the Pod for live performances, but I realized I like the tone of my Marshall AVT150H head, (hybrid) much better. The Line 6 stuff can sound too digital/fake at times, but gives a nice midrange chunk, IMO. Kinda get the best of both worlds with a hybrid because you have the warmth of a tube head, plus the chunk of a digital tone. 

Rack stuff can get *VERY expensive, VERY quickly* lol. Not to mention, some of those manuals should come with massive amounts of drugs and sedatives for the confusion and patience. 

Too complicated for me personally... I like to plug in and play. Enough things can go wrong at a show. The last thing I need to worry about is if this:


decides to explode


----------



## plusyear (Feb 18, 2008)

rocktron chameleon is it a digital or a ss preamp???


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Feb 19, 2008)

I love the Chameleon, great little preamp has never let me down yet. Plus sounds absolutely awesome, ok so it takes a little while to dial in a sound but once you get it right...


----------



## loktide (Feb 19, 2008)

*PEAVEY ROCKMASTER*






100% analog preamp driven by 4 x 12AX7s.
clean channel
crunch and ultra-gain with shared EQ
the gain ch EQ has a push/pull mid knob that makes drastically changes voicing.
each gain channel has a push/pull gain knob which acts almost like putting a TS in front. It tightens up things A LOT and also adds more gain.

FX-loops for each individual channel and one master FX-loop for all channels (yep, that's 4 FX loops!)

no midi. Channels are switched via a stereo footswitch (clean/dist crunch/ultra)

i bought mine while i still lived in chile and it's in a bad need for repair


----------



## p0ke (Mar 7, 2008)

Anyone got any experience on the Rocktron Pro Gap? I've read some reviews and it seems pretty good according to those. 
I'm asking this because I was going to sell my BOSS MT-2 Metal Zone, but then some guy asked me to trade his Rocktron for it. So I did, because I realised that the Rocktron is a quite a bit more valuable than the BOSS, and I thought it may come in handy aswell.
It's probably coming on monday or tuesday, as he's sending it today.


----------



## p0ke (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone!? I guess no-one knows then.
Anyways, I'll report about the thing once it arrives. The guy missed the post office on friday, came like 3 minutes after they'd closed, so he sent it yesterday instead. Probably arriving tomorrow, I hope. I'm very eager to test it out, as it's my first piece of rack gear also. I'm actually considering building myself a rack, so I can put more of this stuff in it later


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the thread bump dude 

This is a nice informative thread actually, maybe it could do for some cleaning up and a sticky?


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 11, 2008)

Second. It could save a lot of questions


----------



## Randy (Mar 11, 2008)

*Dum

Dum

Dum*






*The GSP 2101*
in all it's early/mid 90's tube/analog/digital greatness
_
Quote from the manual:_

The original GSP 2101 has become the world's most popular
professional guitar processor and to prove it, many of the industry's top players have contributed
their own presets to the GSP-2101 Artist. The GSP-2101 Artist continues to go beyond
the expected, offering total flexibility and control of the best digital effects in the industry.
Special features include:
&#8226; Full bandwidth effects (20-20kHz)
&#8226; 24-bit signal path, 48-bit internal data path
&#8226; Any digital effect can appear at any point in any effects chain
&#8226; Number of simultaneous effects limited only by available CPU and RAM blocks in
the unit
&#8226; Programmable Algorithms allow you to create an unlimited variety of custom effects
configurations
&#8226; Effects can be repeated in a chain, e.g. EQ + flange + EQ + pitch shift + pitch shift
&#8226; Instant Module and Parameter access
&#8226; Multiple dynamic effects capability (e.g. chorus + flange+ pitch shift)
&#8226; Expandable to 2x factory memory and processing with optional PPC-210
&#8226; Balanced, speaker-compensated outputs for running direct to a mixing console
&#8226; World-class tube preamp with six distortion types (3 tube, 3 solid state)
&#8226; DigiTech&#8217;s exclusive modulation delays
&#8226; New and improved chromatic tuner
&#8226; New Effects include: improved Whammy&#8482;, Chromatic Pitch Shifter, New Harmony
Intelligent Pitch Shifting, and Programmable Cabinet Emulation
&#8226; Built-in tone generator
&#8226; Digital and analog EQ
&#8226; MIDI input filtering and MIDI Merging
&#8226; MIDI program transmit and receive mapping
&#8226; All Effects and Parameters available for MIDI continuous control
&#8226; Optional Control One foot controller with built-in Expression Pedal for ultimate programmability
and control

Nowadays, you can get them for $200-$300 or more, depending on what model you're after.


----------



## Regor (Mar 11, 2008)

Vince said:


> I wish the gain could get just a touch heavier.



You're joking right?? 



> If you run this unit with a good parametric EQ, it should be all you ever need.



Yup. You're spot-on for that.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 11, 2008)

levelhead86 said:


> *Dum
> 
> Dum
> 
> ...



they sound cool...but the digitech 21xx stuff requires some serious programming skill


My vote goes to the PODxt, and it's brothers


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 11, 2008)

InTheRavensName said:


> they sound cool...but the digitech 21xx stuff requires some serious programming skill



Not really, if you read the manual you do fine. i thought they were easier to program than the GT6.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 11, 2008)

...ok, so you need to be able to do more than "twist knobs to taste"


----------



## Randy (Mar 11, 2008)

The algorhythm (sp?) programming was a little confusing at first, but considering how complex you can build them, it's worth learning.



InTheRavensName said:


> ...ok, so you need to be able to do more than "twist knobs to taste"



There's a few pretty neat stock programs, but yeah, it takes some time dialing it in if you want a more nuanced sound.


----------



## Mr. S (Mar 11, 2008)

[action= Mr. S] wishes he could afford to get his greasy mitts on a 2120 to try it out  [/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 11, 2008)

I shall build an arsenal of preamps, and this thread is fueling the fire.


----------



## p0ke (Mar 11, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Thanks for the thread bump dude
> 
> This is a nice informative thread actually, maybe it could do for some cleaning up and a sticky?



Yeah, definitely. Maybe I would get an answer to my question then? 
Actually I think someone would've answered already if they knew anything about it, so I guess I'll just review it myself once it (Rocktron Pro Gap) arrives


----------



## plusyear (Mar 11, 2008)

how about rocktron's prophecy???


----------



## Chris (Mar 11, 2008)

- 2101
- ADA MP-1
- First gen Eventides. Man those are so nice.


----------



## Michael (Mar 11, 2008)

Another one here for the ADA MP-1. It's been my main pre for almost two years.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 12, 2008)

The Triaxis w/ a 2:90 is my personal favorite. My favorite Mesa ever. It's dead quiet as long as you use a Noise Supressor. Just about all tube amps with a lot of pre-amp gain are noisy without one.


----------



## Jerich (Mar 12, 2008)

i still love the old Lee jackson perfect connection GP-1000 too those puppies hissssss..and the original MP-1....owe yeah and the PIAA preamps were cool..anyone ever use the Jackson JSX-1000- preamp they were really hard to findd...the digitech 2120 was killer but limited too...I want to get the new BOSS GT-10...after playing the new digitech 1101 i need to compare it to the GT 10....


----------



## Guitarmiester (Mar 12, 2008)

Before I got my Carvin Legacy, I was using an ADA Mod4 MkII MP1 with JJ's for a few years. Very versatile preamp. Definitely lives up to being considered a _'Hot Rodded Marshall.'_ I had a few really heavy patches dialed in as well. 

I didn't read through this entire thread yet, hopefully someone mentioned the Mesa Quad.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 12, 2008)

These ADA MP-1's have me interested, as they're cheap as hell


----------



## Guitarmiester (Mar 12, 2008)

They're well worth the money and very versatile. The price for them has been on the rise. I got my Mod4 MkII with Noise Mod for $180 (including S&H) a little less than 5 years ago. After I got my Legacy, I sold the Mod4 MkII. It sold for $350.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 12, 2008)

I think an ADA MP-1 might be the first new addition to my future preamp arsenal.


----------



## DomitianX (Mar 12, 2008)

I am going to be putting up a MP-1 in the next week or so. I just picked up a Mesa Studio Preamp. I need to play with it for a while before I give up my MP-1.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 12, 2008)

DomitianX said:


> I am going to be putting up a MP-1 in the next week or so. I just picked up a Mesa Studio Preamp. I need to play with it for a while before I give up my MP-1.



Send me a PM when you decide what you're gonna do.


----------



## DomitianX (Mar 12, 2008)

I should know by this weekend. I havent had a lot of time to play with it yet. I might sell the ADA midi controller with the phantom power midi cable too. Im not sure what I am going to use for my quadraverb after that though.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 12, 2008)

DomitianX said:


> I should know by this weekend. I havent had a lot of time to play with it yet. I might sell the ADA midi controller with the phantom power midi cable too. Im not sure what I am going to use for my quadraverb after that though.



It would be no big deal to me if you wanted to keep the midi controller, there's a pawn shop down the road from my house that has one.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 13, 2008)

This shit is cool too

Home

Modded tube boards for the MP-1, you just unplug the old one and plug in the new one. Pretty fucking sweet. 

Seems some of the mods require some soldering though.


----------



## p0ke (Mar 13, 2008)

So, I finally got my Rocktron Pro G.A.P today. 





I don't really have anything to compare it to, as it's my first piece of rack gear. Then again, I guess those pedals I've had can count as preamps too, and my amps obviously have preamps in them. So, what I can compare it to are: Boss MT-2 Metal Zone, Zoom 505II, Behringer V-amp 2, Peavey Rage 158 combo, Peavey Valveking 100 and Marshall MG100HDFX.
This one absolutely has most gain. Seems pretty versatile too, because it's possible to cut/boost frequensies at input and output separately. It's a pretty noisy machine, but the HUSH noisegate helps a lot. It also has this ADX thingy, which reduces gain when it gets noisy. 
I need to try this out with a real amp. I connected it straight into my computer, which obviusly can't make it sound very good. Much better than the Metal Zone though. I use my V-amp 2 this way all the time when I practice, but it has speaker simulation etc. so it's not really comparable.


----------



## Chris (Mar 13, 2008)

I had one of those for ages, not a bad little preamp.


----------



## p0ke (Mar 13, 2008)

Chris said:


> I had one of those for ages, not a bad little preamp.



Yeah, better than the Metal Zone pedal I traded it for atleast  And probably worth a bit more too. I don't know if it's of any use to me yet though, because my Valveking's distortion is perfect for my band. Maybe I could simply put it in the fx-loop and use it as a noisegate?


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 13, 2008)

What do those Pro Gaps usually go for? Tube or solid state or both?


----------



## p0ke (Mar 14, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> What do those Pro Gaps usually go for? Tube or solid state or both?



They seem to be at 100-200  here. It's solid state, but it has a tube-ish sound. Totally slays together with my Valveking btw! The gain is just extreme. It goes from 0-70 and at 55 it is about the same as a Metal Zone with the gain on max! So go figure how much gain that is


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 14, 2008)

p0ke said:


> They seem to be at 100-200  here. It's solid state, but it has a tube-ish sound. Totally slays together with my Valveking btw! The gain is just extreme. It goes from 0-70 and at 55 it is about the same as a Metal Zone with the gain on max! So go figure how much gain that is



This translates to "way too much fucking gain"  But it's always good to have plenty on tap. 

I imagine the Chameleon would be the more versatile choice.


----------



## p0ke (Mar 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I imagine the Chameleon would be the more versatile choice.



I guess so, even though I've never tried one. Can't say I'd need more versatility, since I pretty much only play metal. I'm pretty interrested about that Piranha though, I sure hope I'll get to try one someday.
Oh, and I might actually start using that Pro Gap regularly from now on, that's how much I like it  It didn't quite work out as a noise gate/supressor only, but it made my amp sound a shitload better. After using it, I noticed what my Valveking is lacking: treble/high mids. It doesn't really sound muddy, but there's something missing in the sound. My Pro Gap still needs some setting up though, it's not very easy to find exactly which frequensies to cut or boost...


----------



## Ken (Mar 15, 2008)

Buzz762 said:


> The only one I've ever had experience with was the Carvin Tone Navigator 100. It's absolutely perfect for the bluesy/classic rock stuff I tend to play, but still lets me get a little metal when the mood strikes me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just bought one of these used, and I dig it too. Coming from ADA MP-1 Classic and MP-1, I was a bit disappointed in the lack of over-the-top gain, but the tone is b e a utiful and I agree that it is perfect for bluesy/classic rock stuff. I find myself in that style more often than not.

I run it through my ADA Microtube power amp, and I'm pretty happy at this time.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 18, 2008)

I just picked up a used Rocktron Chameleon 2000. It was as is, without power supply. 

Help.


----------



## Edroz (Mar 18, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I just picked up a used Rocktron Chameleon 2000. It was as is, without power supply.
> 
> Help.





great! now sell it and get the original Chameleon or on-line version . the 2000 is severely lacking in the eqing department compared to the others


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 18, 2008)

Edroz said:


> great! now sell it and get the original Chameleon or on-line version



Is the 2000 really that bad?


----------



## Edroz (Mar 18, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Is the 2000 really that bad?




nah, it's not bad. it's just not as flexible as the others.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 18, 2008)

Edroz said:


> nah, it's not bad. it's just not as flexible as the others.



Oh, like I always do: If it pisses me off, I'll get rid of it  

I still plan on getting an MP-1


----------



## Zepp88 (May 20, 2008)

Bumping this thread for a question about the TriAxis

I've seen mention of a "Phat Mod" TriAxis, as I understand it the mod makes the TriAxis do Recto tones? Is this correct?

I also read that they're getting hard to find...


----------



## -Cetanu- (May 21, 2008)

If you're looking for the "recto tone", the triaxis isn't the best choice, I think.
It's a great sounding preamp but I don't like these "recto-mod(e)s" on it. 

My favorite preamps are.. 
Digitech 2101/2112/2120; Mesa Boogie Triaxis; Exef 6-Shooter; ADA-MP1; Tech 21 PSA-1

The worst preamp I've ever played trough is the ENGL E580.. I don't like it..
It's expensive, it's not very versatile (yeah it has MIDI and is full programmable 
but the EQ isn't very good.. you don't hear much differences between 1 and 
10.. and it compressed a way too much for me).. In the end.. it has a 
channel switching delay..


----------



## Tymon (May 21, 2008)

Fractal Audio Axe-FX. Bought it a few months back and love it!


----------



## Zepp88 (May 21, 2008)

I've heard a lot of good things about the Axe-FX, but damn they're expensive.

Is the wait time any better on those?


----------



## -Cetanu- (May 21, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Is the wait time any better on those?


Yeah it's going faster now.


----------



## Ishan (May 21, 2008)

Any thought on the Rocktron Gainiac 2? My good old Engl e620 just died on me (it was old  )


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 22, 2008)

Jerich said:


> Tri axis is Noisy!!!


Yep, it is just about the noisiest thing I've used, and I had to get an ISP decimator to control it (the rack one), but, it is worth it, i love the sound out of it


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 22, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> The Triaxis w/ a 2:90 is my personal favorite. My favorite Mesa ever. It's dead quiet as long as you use a Noise Supressor. Just about all tube amps with a lot of pre-amp gain are noisy without one.


 although the 2:90 did colour the triaxis a lot, it's still a good combination.


----------



## The Trooper (May 22, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Bumping this thread for a question about the TriAxis
> 
> I've seen mention of a "Phat Mod" TriAxis, as I understand it the mod makes the TriAxis do Recto tones? Is this correct?
> 
> I also read that they're getting hard to find...


 
The "Phat Mod" doesn't affect the entire Triaxis, just Lead 1 RED. The Triaxis has went through a few different versions on Lead 1 RED. It started off on Version 1, which was a "High Gain Brit Mode." After that, it went to Version 2 which was the "Recto" mode. This was mostly akin to the Recto "Vintage" mode and had it's own separate board inside. People complained it didn't quie nail the Recto sound, so Mesa then tweaked it with what is now known as the "Phat Mod." 

The Phat Mod only affects Lead 1 RED and it rolled off some of the high end and gave it a little more bass/thickness to try and get it closer to the Recto sound. Hence, the "Verison 2 Phat Mod" was born. The Triaxis with the Phat Mod were around the 5200 - 8280 (-ish) range. However, removing the Phat Mod (and setting it back to original V2 specs) is relatively simple, so when buying...be sure to ask if it has the Phat Mod or not (if you care) since you can't rely on serial number alone. The Recto Mode in general doesn't sound exactly like a Recto. But, if you pair it up with a Mesa 2:90 or 2:100 on the "Modern Voicing," it will get you in the ballpark and about 80% there. 

Mesa no longer has the parts to do the Phat Mod, so instead of discontinuing the Triaxis, they now reverted back to a circuit extremely similar to Version 1, the "IIC+ Higher Gain" or "High Gain Brit Mode." There's no official name for the latest version, so call it what you want...Version 2.1, Version 3, etc.

So you basically have 4 different variations of the Triaxis:

Version 1 (w/"High Gain Brit Mode")
Version 2 (w/"Recto Vintage Mode")
Version 2 Phat Mod (w/"Modified Recto Vintage Mode")
Version 2.1 or 3.0 (w/"High Gain Brit Mode" ala V1)

Anyone who tells you one is "better" than another is full of shit...  They're just different, and it's all subjective.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks a ton for that explanation man!

On my Recto I always use the "Modern" mode I never dug the "Vintage" mode. But from the description I think I'd dig the Version 2 "Phat Mod" more.


----------



## Op3a (Jun 9, 2008)

Guys, i recently bought an Marshall 9005 and sell my peavey classic 50/50 . I have a engl e530 for now. There is any preamp that sound better than the engl throught the marshall 9005? My styles are metal (like this - Moonspell, they're portuguese and they're great!) and a little of vai and satch. It have to be low cost like the engl. I was thinking in the MP-1 or the JMP-1 . What you think?


----------



## metalmonster (Jun 9, 2008)

MP-1 sounds warmer , lots of gain too , and damn heavy ... ENGL is different 

JMP-1 rocks but it gots less gain , less bass and needs a marshall or mesa poweramp to sound good , in a peavey it will sound a bit sterile , afriend of mine tried this and that wasn't really awesome ... on the other hand , in a cranked marshall poweramp it slays . (lots of band use it from deftones to maiden ... you can do a lot of mods on it like replacing OP-amps and some other components to give a better sound)


----------



## Op3a (Jun 9, 2008)

^So, should I trade my engl e530 for a Ada mp-1 or JMP-1?


----------



## st2012 (Jun 9, 2008)

So whats the big difference between a pre-amp and a head? I'm sure this is a supremely stupid question but I'm a complete nub


----------



## metalmonster (Jun 10, 2008)

preamp = makes the tone . need a poweramp and a cabinet

head = makes the tone and amplify it . needs a cabinet

combo = makes the tone , amplify it and has a speaker

and , hum , op3a i think your 530 is fine , the only reason i see for trading it would be if you dislike it (these things may happen , but try to play with new ears and fresh new setting ) (i want to get rid of my good ol' randall sometimes , but overall i love the sound ) (hum ...i think i'd love to have a 530 too xD )


----------



## Op3a (Jun 10, 2008)

^The question is: will I get a more versatible pre with the ADA MP-1? Since I get the marshall, i don't like very much of the tone of the engl, i think he sounded better with EL84 valves


----------



## maat (Sep 20, 2008)

boomp


----------



## Scoop_89 (Sep 20, 2008)

Has enyone tried or got the Behringer Ultragain Pro MIC2200? I sooo wanna now how it works, because it has a really attractive price and it's good looking

AUDIO TECHNOLOGY - MICROPHONE PREAMPLIFIERS - ULTRAGAIN PRO MIC2200 : 2-Channel Tube Microphone Preamplifier/Line Driver/DI Box


----------



## Scoop_89 (Sep 21, 2008)

Pushing my question forward!


----------



## Scali (Sep 21, 2008)

DeL07 said:


> Now sorry for hijacking, but I've got a question. I know generally how a preamp works and all, but _what_ is it exactly?


 
Well, a poweramp is nothing more than a device that amplifies the incoming signal by a very large factor.
Because the amplification factor is so high, and the voltages inside the poweramp are so high aswell, it's virtually impossible to do anything else with the sound (components would be far too expensive).

Since you still want to have some control over basic things like volume and equalization, that's where the preamp comes in.
It does a small amount of pre-amplification of the signal (to about headphone level, a gain control is supposed to adjust the incoming signal to a standardized level), basically 'buffering' the signal (to isolate it from the passive circuitry of a guitar, microphone or similar device, and to minimize signal loss and noise), and then you get to the volume and tone control circuits. The output is then fed into the poweramp.

In the case of a guitar preamp you generally want to create the distortion (mostly) in the preamp section, by overdriving the tubes in the signal chain. A modern guitar amp generally actually has far more tubes than the amount required for regular gain control, delivering insane amounts of distortion.

Since the amount and the general character/tone of the distortion are very dependent on how the pre-amp circuit is designed, you can get greatly varying sounds from different pre-amps (or different channels on the same preamp). So this is the basis of your sound.



metalmonster said:


> preamp = makes the tone . need a poweramp and a cabinet
> 
> head = makes the tone and amplify it . needs a cabinet
> 
> combo = makes the tone , amplify it and has a speaker


 
To put it another way:
To get a complete working rig, you need the following:
- Preamp
- Poweramp
- Speakers

Head: Preamp + poweramp in one package. Requires speaker cabinet.
Combo: Preamp + poweramp + speakers in one package.

Aside from that, many heads and combo's have a (serial) effect loop.
If you take the 'send' of the effect loop, you basically have the direct output of the preamp, and you can use it with a separate poweramp and speakers.
You can also use the 'return' of the effect loop to use a separate preamp with your head/combo's poweramp and speakers.
Many combo's also allow you to plug in speaker cabinets next to, or instead of, the built-in speakers, allowing you to use them as a head.


----------



## Scoop_89 (Sep 26, 2008)

Found this video of the Engl E530 

I absolutely love the sound of that preamp. The clean sounds really good and the lead, god damn. He's playing the same kind of thing that Hammerfall does and even if I'm mainly listening to Meshuggah and those kind of wackos now It all kinda started with Hammerfall and what he's playing could make my knees give up and whole my soul likes it!

Anyway, sorry for that but I really liked the sound

I want to try that preamp with my HD147 soooo bad.
Anyone tried it with any Line6 gear?


----------



## maat (Jan 10, 2009)

oomph


----------



## 14strings (Jan 12, 2009)

Fractal AxeFX-ULTRA 

FTW!


----------



## sonson_prest (Jan 14, 2009)

The Garnet Herzog. Don't need to say anything more.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jan 26, 2010)

Would you guys recommend an organic preamp, uncompressed and rich with high mids? I'm a sucker for modded jcm800's, but a preamp is rather easier to bring over here than a head. From what I've heard, the jmp-1 sounds nothing like that - too harsh and fizzy - so, I'm looking for other suggestions.


----------



## pom (Jan 26, 2010)

Carvin quad X, Hughes & Kettner Access, Mesa Quad, Soldano SP77


----------



## goat violator (Feb 2, 2010)

I am a noob to rack gear and recently picked up a Peavey Rockmaster pretty cheaply and was wondering how best to utilise it with my current amp. I have a Marshall 8100 and ibanez eq, so not too sure whether to run it into the fx loop, or before the eq.
Any ideas would be appreciated.
Down the track I am looking at setting up a full rack, so any thoughts on best power amps with this pre amp would be welcome as well.


----------

